# Toby's final resting place (and Tiny's and the cat's)



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well first let me say that this thread scared me, I thought Toby was gone, but wow, that is just beautiful!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barbara*

Barbara

I don't think this is morbid-it's because you care so much for your pets.
I think it is an excellent idea to combine your pets ashes. We have Gizmo, Munchkin, Snobear and Smooch's ashes in our Family room, as I've often said to Ken that we should try to find an urn to combine them.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This post scared me as I had just posted to your "Hospice" thread. So glad you don't need this right now. That looks like a beautiful sculpture to honor your original crew. I've never kept the ashes of a pet that had been cremated but I think of them often especially when I take my current boys to some of my previous dogs favorite stomping grounds.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

yep you took my breath away too! The urn is beautiful...and no, I dont think it is morbid...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think that is probably the most lovely ashes memorial that I have ever seen. You will treasure it I'm sure.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a beautiful piece of art to hold beautiful friends! I'm just so glad this thread is about a place for ashes, while Toby is still with you in the flesh and not at the Bridge!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Too late, scared me.

What a beautiful sculpture, such a fitting final resting place. 

I agree that having all the arrangements made beforehand helps when the time comes. It's difficult enough let alone having to figure out the details.

Hoping it is a long time before you have to use it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

OK, I knew about the urn but the thread title really freaked me out, especially since I just posted a response about Toby Warrior's new chariot! Now that my breath is back, I think the urn is absolutely beautiful, but.....I hope you do not need to use it for a long time. :crossfing BTW, I totally understand about being organized and pre-planning. It's not morbid at all--it's called being prepared and doing it early will take the pressure off when you don't need the extra anxiety and stress.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

This thread scared me as well!! I was just finishing reading about Toby's new chariot, and then saw this. I'm so glad that you are just making plans in advance. And please do take a picture when you have time of his new ride! I hope he has alot more time with you before it will be necessary to put your plans in place. Healing thoughts and prayers for Toby!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Meant to say that I too love the sculpture and idea to hold them together.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It DID scare me when I read the title - I gasped. So glad you put that edit right at the top!

I don't think it's morbid at all. I've learned so much from this forum, and one of them has been that you have to think about this awful time. I can't think about it too much right now, but something like your thread about Toby's hospice care makes me consider something (or tuck something away for later in the back of my mind).

I hope you don't need to use these plans anytime soon.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

All I can say is that it's beautiful.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I think that's a beautiful piece of art and a great way to honour your three pets. Very unique too.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Yup scared the cr** out of me too! Whew! :

I think it is beautiful. I bet you would get lots of compliments on it in your home and people wouldn't even know what it was.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful sculpture that will be. A tribute to your original pack that will remain a focal point evermore!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Day 2, and this topic subject still makes me catch my breath! Well, no need for the second cup of coffee now!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I so agree that it a great memorial urn to pay tribute to them, as well as an eye pleaser keep sake.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful piece of art. My father was a metal worker and would appreciate that. I still have 2 pieces he bought from a very talented Russian immigrant he worked with that did some great work back in the '60s. I am a woodworker and still need to make a nice piece for Tucker out of some exotic woods I have, but stuck on the design.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it's beautiful.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

My heart sank when I saw this thread...

Wow, that is just absolutely beautiful, Barb. What a great way to honor them and keep them close together (and close to you.)
I wish I had seen something like this for our Alomar and Cooper. They were so bonded to each other, it would have been perfect.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

The sculpture is beautiful! I hope you do not need to use it for a very long time.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep - scared me to death and made my heart drop.

I love the sculpture and I too hope it goes unused for a long time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Those pet urns are really unique, love them. I have the ashes of four other dogs that have passed besides Taz. Two of them were very close to each other, this would be perfect for them.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

I think it's beautiful, and definitely has wonderful meaning. I think it's good to have a plan, (to help with the stress, as you mentioned). I wish I could have done something like that for my Mango, but those custom-made items can be pricey. I'm glad you have found the perfect resting place for your Toby. But also I hope you have many more love-filled days with him.


----------

